# [SOLVED] 2000 malibu shuts off while driving, still has full power?



## Scott Harms (Sep 17, 2014)

My 2000 Chevy Malibu randomly just shuts off while driving down the road. Still has full power, and everything works. Usually, it'll start right back up as I throw it into neutral while coasting....but when it quit the other day, turning the key gives me nothing at all. No click, no turning over. Nothing. Still have full power to everything. I cleaned the battery terminals, checked alternator, batterys still good also. :banghead: Im out of ideas....


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: 2000 malibu shuts off while driving, still has full power?*

Hi and welcome to TSF

Turn on your dome light, watch it and turn the key to start. If the light stays bright probably a bad engine/chassis ground. If it goes noticeably dim, bad battery or bad connection.

I had a bad connection this last winter and it would not start.

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: 2000 malibu shuts off while driving, still has full power?*

Is it in the Chevrolet recall list ?
Theres so many diferent years and models I can;t keep up


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: 2000 malibu shuts off while driving, still has full power?*

does the security light come on? If so, it may be the security system messing up, a very common problem with late 90s early 00s GM. The security system 'forgets' the key's identity and considers itself stolen so shuts down. 

Search for 'passlock security fix', quick and easy fix if that's the problem.


----------



## Scott Harms (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: 2000 malibu shuts off while driving, still has full power?*

Thanks guys, but I figured it out. The relay fuse under the hood was jumping out when I hit too hard of a bump. ( The one between the ignition and the battery?) It still does it, but when I get out and push it back in iit starts right up again. It IS on the recall list, though, and I'm going to have it looked at when I take it in on Oct. 1st. THANKS!


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Now that's unusual...
Marking as "resolved" - but please update us if the recall truly solves this problem..


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: 2000 malibu shuts off while driving, still has full power?*

Do yourself a favor have it checked by somebody OTHER than a Chevrolet dealer, if your dealers around there are like the ones around here they will kill you because they all will have a combined IQ of a dead cat.
I was told my 05 Malibu steering was just fine as is went whichever direction the darn thing wanted to go


----------

